# csa type or subscription garden ???



## Kelsey2017 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello All, this is my first post here and I would like your experiences or opinions on this idea. I have need of a new vehicle bad, I don't have much in the way of savings but I always have extra veggies, apples, eggs that I sell at farmers markets or give to family and friends. I wondered how folks go about pre-selling these items as a weekly or monthly thing to customers. I already have interest from close friends of the family and others who would be happy to pay me in advance. I would like to sell approx. 6 shares that would include what ever would be in season, veggie-wise and also include a total of 10 pasture raised chickens, Processed by me and 1 heritage turkey, also processed by me. MN allows that so long as the customers do a farm pick up of the poultry. I have no problem figuring out what the poultry would be worth but the veggies I have no clue about placing a value on. 

I read about a woman who does this for just the produce and charges $450 per season. Seems so steep to me, I wouldn't pay that much. The reality is that I may all in all after my work and such but it doesn't come down to shelling out $450 at once. How can I know what to set my prices at? SHould I ask for installments or all at once? I figured on $180 for the poultry and I think I should ask for $200 for the vegetables. We have a limited season for things in Mn so the biggest production would be Aug. thru Oct. 

Also what things would you put in a survey, if you were to make one for potential customers?
Would you have options like subscriptions for only veggies,
less poultry,
or just have one choice and stick to it?

Also how do you word things in a contract so that people understand it can be a crap shoot sometimes? I would feel terrible if folks were unhappy. I figured I would try it this year with close friends and give them a little break on the price as it is still a work in progress, letting them know that next year prices may go up.

Please please let me know what you think! I need a new vehicle and the down payment would be covered by what I can bring in now, if I plan correctly.


----------

